# Sub grilles



## blacksvtf03 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sub grilles anyone have a good tutorial on making sub grilles? Here's pic of the lay out:










Subs will countersunk in the 3/4" baffle and the false floor is 1/2" thick. I was thinking of making a piece that fits the opening then rabbeting it 1/8" and using metal mesh then covering with grille cloth. It would be press fit over the opening. Thoughts????


----------



## deucelee (Jul 15, 2009)

that wouldn't be so bad, but ofcourse its going to take some elbow grease....

one alternative is to use PE's mesh grills...but ofcourse that's not too custom...


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

what kind of grill you wannting?


----------



## ganesht (Oct 13, 2008)

what did you end up doing?


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

You could get the W7 bar grills and do something like that.


----------



## andrewmoore13 (Jul 27, 2009)

those w7 grills aren't great IMO


----------



## sikbass (Aug 20, 2009)

A bit of metal mesh and grille cloth will be fine, however its probaly much easier just to buy a grille and add some black cloth.


----------

